# Questions for those that have done Madison Wisconsin



## Micki's Mum (Jun 7, 2009)

just an oops


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Yes, I would do it again. It gave me 2 and a half years with my Megs and then I lost her to heart failure. She did have some chemo side effects, but overall the good very much out weighed the bad. New anti-nausea meds are awesome. 

I wasn't prepared for the extreme hair loss and skin problems after radiation, but have met others now who have been through the same. I would have pumped up her salmon oil supplements sooner, but otherwise no regrets. 

Meggie was happy and bouncy and well for all but a handful of days in those 2 1/2 years.


----------

